# NEW OLD DOOR



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I am renovating a house built in the 20's. Here is a new door almost done. I just need to get some mdf for flat panels, the glue it all up.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Get an error on the link.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

This link works.
Why MDF for the panels? I'm guessing you'll be painting, but isn't plywood just as stable but lighter?


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I like mdf, it's stable and paints well, this will be painted white…I don't care about the weight. It will only be 1/2" anyway.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

Ready for paint!


----------

